# Small game/fishing combo question...



## JAT83

I know this is probably a dumb and ignorant question, but I have never hunted so I thought I would ask. I was thinking of getting the combo since it is only $4 more than a regular fishing license. What does the small game license include? I have a .22 that I got for Christmas a couple of years ago and figured I ought to start using it more often.


----------



## ACHY

The small game license will allow you to hunt pheasant, quail, dove, chukar, grouse (sage grouse require an extra permit), rabbits, and waterfowl (you will also need a duckstamp for waterfowl). 

Turkey and Sandhill crane can also be hunted with a small game license plus the appropriate permit, but you have to draw for those. 

It is also now required before applying for other hunts, even big game hunts. 

In other words, if you want to hunt anything, you will need the small game license. If you don't want to add the duck stamp or other special permits you are basically limited to rabbits and upland game birds. Go get an Upland Game proclamation for all the details.


----------



## JAT83

Thanks for the info!


----------



## stick_man

Don't forget the black bear (with additional permit, of course) is also considered small game. Hunting with a .22 will pretty much limit you to rabbits and potguts or other small vermin. You will need a shotgun for the feathered friends.

If you have never hunted or had a hunting license before, you will need to have your "blue card" as evidence of completion of the Hunter Ed. course (unless you were born prior to 1/1/66) to be able to purchase the hunting license.

Hook up with somebody that has some experience hunting and your hunting future will be much more enjoyable than going it alone.

Happy hunting!


----------



## SingleShot man

The .22 is a great way to develop proficiency with a rifle.
for most of your hunting, though- a 20 ga shotgun would be an excellent all-around choice for most anything else. If you get a Rem 870 or Mossberg pump, you can get a rifled barrel with open sights from Cabelas for about $120, and use this for deer as well- just keep it under 100 yds.
Maybe draw a doe tag next year and see if big game is your thing. If it is, step up to a .270 the following year, and your arsenal will be pretty complete.
Down the road, a .223 will provide cheap off-season practice with deer-rifle trajectories.


----------



## proutdoors

SingleShot man said:


> The .22 is a great way to develop proficiency with a rifle.
> for most of your hunting, though- a 20 ga shotgun would be an excellent all-around choice for most anything else. If you get a Rem 870 or Mossberg pump, you can get a rifled barrel with open sights from Cabelas for about $120, and use this for deer as well- just keep it under 100 yds.
> Maybe draw a doe tag next year and see if big game is your thing. If it is, step up to a .270 the following year, and your arsenal will be pretty complete.
> Down the road, a .223 will provide cheap off-season practice with deer-rifle trajectories.


Good, sound advice!


----------



## JAT83

Thanks for the advice. My wife and I took the hunter safety/education class in the spring of '06, so we've got the card and all, now I've just got to get started


----------

